# Something comfortable for gig pole



## mudd_cat23

Has anyone been able to find something for a gig pole to make it feel a little more comfortable in your hands. Im a commercial gigger so im out there longer then 3-4 hours im out there typically about 9-12 hours and after a while i just start loosing my grip in my hands so does anyone have any idea what i could put on the pole to make it feel a little better


----------



## Flounder Hounder

What kind of pole are you using?


----------



## mudd_cat23

A standard 10 ft alum pole its equivalent to a sea striker pole


----------



## 2112

The pole you use is the problem..
Loose the aluminum gig and pick up a bamboo gig. You will notice the bamboo is about 60% lighter. It has growth rings about every 8 inches that make for a secure grip and the flex and float.
Flex is important for many reason specific to gigging from a boat. Check this link to see a bamboo gig in action and flexing.

http://youtu.be/n_V9CobnQWE


----------



## johnboatjosh

2112 said:


> The pole you use is the problem..
> Loose the aluminum gig and pick up a bamboo gig. You will notice the bamboo is about 60% lighter. It has growth rings about every 8 inches that make for a secure grip and the flex and float.
> Flex is important for many reason specific to gigging from a boat. Check this link to see a bamboo gig in action and flexing.
> 
> http://youtu.be/n_V9CobnQWE


I'm with him! ok....so maybe I'm a little biased seeing as how my best friend makes the bamboo gig handles. His are the browner ones you see around at most tackle shops in the area. The reddish colored ones are imports=no good. By the way, my friend is also my fishing partner and I need to make sure he has gas money to go fishing, so buy his poles!!
:thumbup:


----------



## flounderslayerman

Try the aluminum pool poles. Very light.


----------



## flounder pounder

The ones johnboat is talking about are the best. I have them on both my boats. Top of the line. Last forever, unless your dog knocks it out of the boat when your not looking, and they float away


----------



## mudd_cat23

Well I live in north Carolina so hoe can I get one of these bamboo gigs with a 3/8 insert


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

You could take the foam handles off a car wash brush and put them on the gig handle and tape them in place.


----------



## Death From Above

mudd_cat23 said:


> Well I live in north Carolina so hoe can I get one of these bamboo gigs with a 3/8 insert


What kind of gig head are you using? Never seen a bamboo with the insert. Seems like they all got the cone.


----------



## Flounder Hounder

I agree with the bamboo. Strong, light and able to bend. I've only seen bamboo poles with cones also, don't see why someone couldn't make it work.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Wirelessly posted

1 1/4 Fir dowel is what I've been usin for over 20yrs. A little heavy but hold up real good. Has for the Bamboo pole, I made one for my grandaughter I cut the cone off and turned down a short pc of a dowel and epoxied in the end so I could use a slip over gig I make. But like they say "different strokes for different folks"


----------



## ateupwitit

try wrapping your current pole (bamboo don't suit you) with the braided twine that you see on custom gaffs sometimes, might work okay

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/gaff-handle-wrapping-technique-53455/


----------

